
Ask HN: How do you research large appliances? - pards
I&#x27;m in the market for a new washing machine and dryer but I&#x27;ve found that online research doesn&#x27;t yield much insight.<p>I&#x27;m looking for appliances that work well, are reliable, and will last a long time.<p>How do you research large appliances?
======
itamarst
Read lots and lots and lots of reviews.

Eliminate really bad ones. E.g. discovered one of Consumer Reports'
recommended gas ovens had problem with handles breaking off, causing potential
fire hazard.

Then, hope for the best.

------
akoria
In the past, I have asked family, friends, and coworkers for their
recommendations... in addition to looking online at count and average of
reviews.

I also search on the internet to find out if there are problems with the
particular model number of product line I'm looking into. (I do the same for
buying cars.) Look for product recalls, too.

Best of luck!

------
pards
It seems to me that most appliances are essentially disposable these days.

I'm considering Speed Queen for the laundry because they have a solid warranty
and proclaim to be built to last.

------
mars4rp
wait till black friday deals if you can. the price difference is huge!

